# Do You Report Dangerous Drivers To Police?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

How many here report dangerous driving to police (O.P.P. or other(s)) when you encounter it? (If you have a cellphone in the car.) On Friday I was almost side-swiped by a guy running a 3-way stop intersection.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, I do *OPP is on speed dial. I don't call for minor things, but I have for dangerous drivers who become a hazard for all drivers around us. Usually I am able to stay with the dangerous driver until the OPP come up behind or are out in front. They are usually pretty quick to respond on my route on the 401 and it has worked great over the years.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I usually encounter really drunk drivers for some reason. I have called in about 4 or 5 in my days.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have reported a few things, but only ones I deem outrageous. A couple that come to mind; a school bus driver who passed me in a school zone and a city transit driver who sped through a 30k playground zone at 55k.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> I have reported a few things, but only ones I deem outrageous. A couple that come to mind; a school bus driver who passed me in a school zone and a city transit driver who sped through a 30k playground zone at 55k.


Was that one of our famous "Hide the sign behind a tree" play ground zones. There are a few in Calgary, where drivers unfamiliar with those areas, only clue in when they see the radar trap or the end of Playground/School zone sign.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

*Do You Report Dangerous Drivers To Police?*

No, I AM one.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Mississauga said:


> *Do You Report Dangerous Drivers To Police?*
> 
> No, I AM one.


Be careful what you say! The heat is present.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Yes, I do *OPP is on speed dial. I don't call for minor things, but I have for dangerous drivers who become a hazard for all drivers around us. Usually I am able to stay with the dangerous driver until the OPP come up behind or are out in front.


That's about right for me tho I do not stay to see the outcome ( I guess I might but have not been confronted with it )

I don't report a single incident - blowing a light or something but a weaving ( drunk or some such ) or way high speeding through traffic on a 4 lane where it is a continuing threat I will call in.

Not very often - just don't drive all that much these days.

Do call in dangerous traffic and obstacles on road etc - sometimes OPP and sometimes the radio stations. Have both speed dial coded.

Stranded drivers in dangerous situations I'm quick to call in - not all have cell phones. Left side fast line break downs are really dangerous and need quick attention,


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Once I went waaaaay out of my way to try and get the police involved in a situation where I thought someone was driving drunk. Resulted in myself having to testify as a witness. Downside was it was delayed for long that I didn't take the stand until about a year later and messed up some of my testimony - I think everybody in the room understood I was really p*****d-off about that  The prosecuter didn't even let me read my old statment prior to taking the stand - is that illegal or just a screw-up on his part? Had a hard time remembering the details.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I only report serious accidents with injuries, nothing else.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

I definitely do. This past summer, when driving down to Victoria from up island, while on the highway a driver was coming right at me on MY SIDE OF THE HIGHWAY. If there hadn't been a spot to my right to change lanes, we would have had a head-on collision and he was going at least 120 (faster than me). No way anyone would have survived. 

Needless to say, I called immediately.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes.

I've taken two drunk drivers off the road one had a child in the front seat.

I also call in accidents especially entrapments (person trapped in vehicle) since 911 may not have the full story and may not be responding fire.

Another thing I will call in are breakdowns especially late at night and especially if it's a woman sitting in the car on the side of the highway. I've also called in broken down cars that don't have their 4 ways on and sitting in live lanes. In a case such as that my next call is to *680.

Bad drivers, yes if I think other people's lives are in danger, the OPP has always been very responsive to these types of calls while Toronto doesn't seem to care.

But bottom line make sure you don't put yourself in danger.....


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I reported one guy who was having a fit of road rage and almost swerved across the centre line into oncoming traffic as a result. Got my camera which was on the seat next to mine, snapped a photo of the license plate, and got home and reported it.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Adrian. said:


> Be careful what you say! The heat is present.


They're always present... doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Mississauga said:


> They're always present... doesn't bother me in the least.


Cool maybe we'll meet by *accident* one day....


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

If I did, I wouldn't have time to actually _drive_.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Niteshooter said:


> Cool maybe we'll meet by *accident* one day....


Do you happen to know why those cops are carrying shotguns??


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

gordguide said:


> If I did, I wouldn't have time to actually _drive_.


+1


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

OK the only way to report a dangerous driver is to use your cell phone thus adding one more dangerous driver to the mix.beejacon


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

I called in a crazy truck driver a few months ago. He was weaving all over the 403, and even had the trailer climb up the concrete sides a number of times. Of course, by the time the OPP got there, he had wiped out across the QEW on the approach to the Skyway Bridge. On the news they said "drugs were a factor".

That is the one good thing about cell phones, since things can be reported quickly. Years ago, I witnessed a truck sideswipe another truck on the 401 the other side of London. That was a real fracas, and I barely kept my own truck out of the collision. Worse was the half hour wait for the police to take a statement.

It's one thing to have some schmoe weaving, and yet another thing when a professional driver is working so much they are falling asleep at the wheel because their uppers are no longer effective. Of course, years ago, big trucks were prohibited on the roads (unless they were carrying perishable goods), so at least they had a day off to sleep every week.

If I reported every stunt I see on the road in any given day - I'd have to have some pretty huge cell phone plan, because I'd pretty much be on it for the entire trip.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

FYI,

*OPP (*677) and 911 are free calls from your cell phone.
*680 is also a free cell phone call to 680 news and I think *98 will still get you to CHFI.

The OPP will follow up on most calls if you provide a license plate in the form of an officer phoning the registered owner of the vehicle to sending a uniform to the door.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Just came home from Lethbridge. Cruise set at 105 on a 100 speed limit. Cop passes me on the inside lane of a 4 lane highway, he's got the interior light on and he's punching something into his computer, probably my license number. Weaving all over his lane but doesn't leave it. Barely.

Gets in front of me a couple hundred yards, moves from the center lane to the outside lane, no signal light.

As we approach an intersection leading to the middle of town, he signals right into the turn lane. I follow, it's my route, too.

Turn lane ends and merges into another lane. He doesn't signal to enter the outside lane as the merge lane ends, I do.

Immediately after the turn lane merges you can turn right, after crossing another lane to get to the center, you can go through the intersection in either of two lanes, or you can turn left.

Cop turns left, no signal.

How likely is anything to happen to him if I call in his unit number?

How likely would it be for me to get pulled over if I duplicated his driving habits?

Don't bother, they're rhetorical questions.

Things that pi$$ me off...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I don't think most officers pull drivers over for failing to use signals unless they're looking to pull them over for another reason that alone isn't enough to justify a pullover. There are no shortage of chronic offenders that fail to use signals on a regular basis.


----------

